# Leven Links - Saturday 31st October 10:52



## Jungle (Oct 28, 2015)

Alright folks,

I have a tee booked for this Saturday but unfortunately my mate can no longer make the time. 

Does anybody fancy a knock around Leven Links this Saturday? Guest fee is Â£12 I believe.


----------



## daverollo (Oct 28, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Alright folks,

I have a tee booked for this Saturday but unfortunately my mate can no longer make the time. 

Does anybody fancy a knock around Leven Links this Saturday? Guest fee is Â£12 I believe.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to, let me know the tee time, I'll send you a PM with my contact details


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 28, 2015)

I would normally loved to Brian, I really like it up at Leven but I'm already booked in for a game at Trump on Saturday. Hopefully the wind isn't as strong as forecast or I'll need 2 dozen balls :rofl:


----------



## sev112 (Oct 28, 2015)

Great course, some fab holes
Shame I'm several hundred miles away
Enjoy


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

daverollo said:



			Would love to, let me know the tee time, I'll send you a PM with my contact details
		
Click to expand...

Well done quick fingered Dave :thup::whoo:


----------



## Jungle (Oct 28, 2015)

daverollo said:



			Would love to, let me know the tee time, I'll send you a PM with my contact details
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate. Tee is booked for 10:52



Lanark_Golfer said:



			I would normally loved to Brian, I really like it up at Leven but I'm already booked in for a game at Trump on Saturday. Hopefully the wind isn't as strong as forecast or I'll need 2 dozen balls :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Paul! Trump looks fantastic.


----------



## daverollo (Oct 28, 2015)

I'll be their in plenty of time for a coffee and a butty. Cheers


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I would normally loved to Brian, I really like it up at Leven but I'm already booked in for a game at Trump on Saturday. Hopefully the wind isn't as strong as forecast or I'll need 2 dozen balls :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

the people who live near the course will be over the moon you won't be there:rofl:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 29, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			the people who live near the course will be over the moon you won't be there:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The greenhouse right of 16 sigh's with relief :whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 29, 2015)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			The greenhouse right of 16 sigh's with relief :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

and the bloke parked 4 streets away

not forgetting the satellite  dish on Caravan 99B:rofl:


----------



## Jungle (Oct 30, 2015)

Weather looks relatively good tomorrow.

Still two places available if anyone fancies it.


----------



## MC72 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jungle said:



			Weather looks relatively good tomorrow.

Still two places available if anyone fancies it.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for the late response but I'd appreciate it if I could join you both.

cheers

MC72


----------



## Jungle (Oct 31, 2015)

More than welcome mate.

10:52 the time, so i'll be along about 10:30.


----------



## daverollo (Oct 31, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks to Brian for the invite and Mark for his company today.  The course was as good as I remembered it and the condition for this time of year was top notch.


----------



## MC72 (Oct 31, 2015)

daverollo said:



			Just wanted to say thanks to Brian for the invite and Mark for his company today.  The course was as good as I remembered it and the condition for this time of year was top notch.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoyed it Dave, good meeting you and thought you hit the ball very well off the tee today. Big Thanks to Brian for putting the invite out on the forum & letting me join you both.

Really enjoyed the course and agree it was in very good condition.


----------



## Jungle (Nov 1, 2015)

Guys, thanks very much for making the trip over to fife yesterday. Great company for the four hours.

Weather wise it was a great day barring that patch of rain at number 8 and I'm glad you both enjoyed the course.

As I said yesterday, more than welcome back anytime over the winter.


----------

